# Can naturopathy cure depression?



## midas (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi,

Last month, I lost my best friend in an accident. Her loss had made me mentally weak. She was not just a friend to me, but a soulmate. I miss her very much. I am broken completely. I feel like a part of my soul was lost. I can't forget the beautiful memories that we had spent together. I tried a lot to forget everything. But it is impossible for me.

My mother is very much concerned about my situation. She wants me to be like the old me. My aunt told her to take me to a naturopathic treatment clinic here in Mississauga. But I don't know whether I can change or not. Can they cure me? Had anyone tried their treatment? Can naturopathy cure depression? Please share your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2019)

Had you faced any bad experience with naturopathy treatment? Why are you saying naturopathy is not effective? May I know the reasons so that it could help me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd have a problem with the word cure, but St. John's Wort used to be recommended for depression. Not sure how efffective it is though - I haven't really looked at any studies. Should talk to your doctor about it obviously before trying it too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Girl with a pen said:


> It's unregulated and not approved by the FDA, and manufacturers can make any claims they want to about its effectiveness and safety. There's no evidence that it's any better than a placebo.


Okay, but like I said - I haven't seen any studies.

A Gp a while ago gave me a handout talking about the benfits of I think things like magnesium for bipolar disorder. I still haven't looked into it though.

I don't write things off just because they're "natural." It depends.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would be more concerned that the process of grief, which is totally natural, is being pathologised. 

See a therapist. Most of them will be trained in dealing with grief.


----------



## Anatoles (Oct 5, 2017)

Deal with your loss by accepting and letting go,you don't need a neuropath,they mostly deal with digestive issues and the like.

You said you sufferd a loss,so just deal with that,grieving is a normal process so give it time and release the negative feelings you're feeling.

Why are your parents worried about you,how does an average day look like for you?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, but it can cure stupidity.


----------

